# Calculateur graphique pour MacOS 10?...



## flippy (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Certains d'entre vous se souviennent certainement du *calculateur graphique* (super pratique pour visualiser ses équations) qui était installé en _Classic jusqu'à 9.2.2_. A ma connaissance ce calculateur n'est jamais réapparu à partir du système 10  Quelqu'un connaît-il son équivalent pour Tiger au moins ?  Merci pour vos pistes...


----------



## Larme (9 Novembre 2010)

Sous Leopard et Snow Leopard, dans utilitaire, tu peux trouver Grapher...
Après, je ne sais pas si cette application se trouve sur Tiger...


----------



## flippy (9 Novembre 2010)

Merci Larme. Ça y est ! Grapher (re-) trouvé sur mon Tiger à l'endroit indiqué  . Si Apple n'avait alors pas changé le nom, c'est sûr que je l'aurais retrouvé plus rapidement  . Bonne fin de journée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2010)

flippy a dit:


> Si Apple n'avait alors pas changé le nom, c'est sûr que je l'aurais retrouvé plus rapidement



Mais Apple n'a pas changé le nom ! Grapher n'a rien de commun avec la calculette graphique qu'on avait jusqu'à Mac OS 9, c'est un soft entièrement original qui ne lui fait aucun emprunt !


----------



## flippy (9 Novembre 2010)

A première j'aurais parier qu'il s'agissait de la même appli, sous une forme différente. Mais alors quelle serait la vraie version X de ce calculateur 3D ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2010)

flippy a dit:


> A première j'aurais parier qu'il s'agissait de la même appli, sous une forme différente. Mais alors quelle serait la vraie version X de ce calculateur 3D ? :mouais:



Il n'y en a jamais eu, cette application n'a jamais été portée sous OS X, ses développeurs (qui n'étaient pas employés d'Apple mais lui avaient vendu les droits exclusifs sur l'appli) étant passé à tout autre chose au moment de la sortie d'OS X.


----------



## flippy (9 Novembre 2010)

OK Pascal 77. Maintenant c'est plus clair. Merci pour ces précisions (j'me disais bien  ). Donc je me débrouillerai avec Grapher, en attendant d'aller fouiner du côté des free- ou sharewares.


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2010)

La petite histoire


----------



## OrdinoMac (9 Novembre 2010)

Grapher, c'est Curvus Pro des frères Bovet racheté  par Apple.


----------



## flippy (9 Novembre 2010)

Absolument édifiant comme petite histoire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Au moins j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui... et pas n'importe lequel  (Apple a toujours été plein de ressources :rose: )


----------

